

Ask HN: How can I search for Twitter users with 10k followers? - drippingfist


======
skram
There isn't an official Twitter API call with these parameters. This site
might help you though:
[https://followerwonk.com/bio](https://followerwonk.com/bio)

------
davidrc
You can use a Jooicer Recipe to make this list.
[http://jooicer.com](http://jooicer.com)

